# Dorky Sig Prize Pack



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been trying to post pics for a couple of days. It seems that my computer and camera are no longer on speaking terms. Sooo... I'm using my wife's computer. Thanks to Mike & Warren for their generousity.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Wrong forum?

Is that a secretios I see? Of coarse. Mmmmm.... so good....

Seriosuly nice...erm.. bomb? Im so confused... whatever it is.. it Looks grand..

Let me know how that punch is... I have never smoked one, but I have one sitting in my humidor just dying to be smoked. Don't know I have refrained for this long.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry, I should have been more clear. Prize winnings from the dorkiest signature contest.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHa, glad mine got there. Nice work Mike on the ashtray. Enjoy Eric, ya dork! 

Blake: Smoke the bloody Punch already! LOL:bolt:


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice haul, enjoy them all.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Enjoy, them, sir! Thanks, Warren, for "chipping in" the roo poo!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> HaHa, glad mine got there. Nice work Mike on the ashtray. Enjoy Eric, ya dork!
> 
> Blake: Smoke the bloody Punch already! LOL:bolt:


If I smoke it. Then I wont have it anymore.... lol. Im basically waiting til I save up to male a CC purchase. Then i will smoke it to see if I want to add some to my purchase...


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Wrong forum?
> 
> Is that a secretios I see? Of coarse. Mmmmm.... so good....
> 
> ...


The Punch was VERY good. Tons of thick semi-spicy smoke. Tasty little treat that I enjoyed for breakfast this morning. Considering a box of these. 
Blake: Smoke the bloody Punch already! Do this!:smoke:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok. Fine. Which punch is it excactly? So if I wanna make a purchase I know what to get.... anyone?

I don't think it will be tonights smoke. As I have smoked a few bowls from the pipe already. But I will try to convence myself to do it soon. I might be able to make a cc purchase in 2 weeks.... so....


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Punch Petit Coronations


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thefenderbender said:


> Punch Petit Coronations


What he said. :thumb:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks... I just looked them up on my prefered site. What the he'll is all the (t.a.) and a.t. 's seen after the names? Im no CC expert. Lol. And it seems they changed the tubes...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> Sweet. Thanks... I just looked them up on my prefered site. What the he'll is all the (t.a.) and a.t. 's seen after the names? Im no CC expert. Lol. And it seems they changed the tubes...


AT means Aluminium Tube. There are 2 tubes available, the green & a silver. The silver ones have the old classic style band & the green the newer fancy bands.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Gotcha.... now im really starting to think I wanna smoke it tonight or tomorrow..... arg.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice prize! I second on the Punch Petit Coronations; I had some while I was deployed - very nice smokes!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice prizes! enjoy 'em Eric, thanks again for the FUNDERFUL contest Mike and Warren!


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice one Eric!


----------

